# Wie schnell kann man momentan von 1-80 leveln? :)



## Dropz (1. Mai 2010)

Hallo liebe WoW Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie dem Titel dieses Threads schon zu entnehmen ist habe ich mir die Frage gestellt,wie schnell man wohl von 1-80 leveln kann...
Wie manche vielleicht wissen sind in relativ absehbarer Zeit Sommerferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und in genau diesen Ferien wollte ich mir einen neune Char möglichst schnell hochleveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So weit,so gut..nun bitte ich euch um ein kleines Feedback eurerseits,wie schnell man das machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG Dropz


----------



## the Whitewolf (1. Mai 2010)

Wenn du alles q´s kennst und die berufe ausser vorläst sowie acc gebundenes eq für +20% ep hast kannste mit bissle arbeit innerhalb 2 wochen 80 erreichen sofern du nicht trödelst


----------



## Dropz (1. Mai 2010)

Wie viele Spielstunden nimmt "nicht trödeln" am Tag ca in Anspruch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Error2000 (1. Mai 2010)

Also wenn du WEF machst, dann kannst 1-80 in ca. 9-10 Tagen schaffen.


----------



## the Whitewolf (1. Mai 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Wie viele Spielstunden nimmt "nicht trödeln" am Tag ca in Anspruch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



damit meine ich wenn du ausser schlafen essen und sachen des täglichen bedarfs nichts weiter machst^^


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (1. Mai 2010)

es ist möglich,1-80 mit allen bonusen inerhalb von 6-7 tagen ohne trödeln und berufe


----------



## Skyler93 (1. Mai 2010)

mittelschnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ja wie schon erwähnt jeder lvlt anders


----------



## FallenAngel88 (1. Mai 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Die Frage ist sinnlos weil nicht jeder gleich schnell levelt oder die gleiche Zeit aufbringt.
> 
> Ausserdem wird bei Dir eh deine Mutter ins Zimmer kommen und dich an die frische Luft schicken.



du solltest mal lesen lernen und nicht nur leute beleidigen. er hat gefragt wie schnell MAN lvln kann und nicht wie schnell ER sein wird.

BTT: wenn du möglichst schnell lvln willst solltest du entweder als tank durch den dungeonbrowser oder ansonsten mit quests lvln. dann sollte es in 1-2 wochen klappen


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Mai 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Die Frage ist sinnlos weil nicht jeder gleich schnell levelt oder die gleiche Zeit aufbringt.


... Und hängt zudem auch von der Klasse ab. Mit 'nem Magier oder Warlock levelste sicher schneller, als mit 'nem Schurken oder Krieger.

Dropz kann immer Fragen stellen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (1. Mai 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> du solltest mal lesen lernen und nicht nur leute beleidigen. er hat gefragt wie schnell MAN lvln kann und nicht wie schnell ER sein wird.
> 
> BTT: wenn du möglichst schnell lvln willst solltest du entweder als tank durch den dungeonbrowser oder ansonsten mit quests lvln. dann sollte es in 1-2 wochen klappen



Vielleicht solltest DU erstmal lesen lernen? Er schreibt das ER in den Sommerferien möglichst SCHNELL einen CHARAKTER hochleveln will. Also bitte...

Zum TE: Benutz die SuFu, das wurde schonmal vor einigen Wochen gefragt... und generell sollte man ein Spiel mit Spaß spielen und nicht krampfhaft einen Char so schnell wie möglich hochleveln wollen. Ich glaube Offlinespiele sind das bessere für dich, da kannste dir sogar in nur 2min nen High-Lvl Char ercheaten.

Naja, jeder normale Spieler würde eh einige Wochen bis Monate für 80 brauchen, die krassen Freaks ohne Freunde und andere sozialen Tätigkeiten brauchen gerade mal 1 bis 2 Wochen. Echt krank.


----------



## Edou (1. Mai 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> du solltest mal lesen lernen und nicht nur leute beleidigen. er hat gefragt wie schnell MAN lvln kann und nicht wie schnell ER sein wird.
> 
> BTT: wenn du möglichst schnell lvln willst solltest du entweder als tank durch den dungeonbrowser oder ansonsten mit quests lvln. dann sollte es in 1-2 wochen klappen


Und wie schnell lvlt MAN im durchschnitt? GENAU nicht jeder gleich....also gibt es da kein vergleich womit sich diese frage als sinnlos erübrigt denn man kann nicht sagen "du machst des in 15 tagen 44minuten 38sekunden"....du solltest wohl eher lesen lernen.


----------



## Dropz (1. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du kannst auch immer gut auf meine Fragen antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja die Ferien dauer 6 wochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für RL und Urlaub ziehe ich mal 3 ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also habe ich 3 Wochen zu verfügung... Um es zu konkretisieren: Ich hab vor mir einen Schamanen zu erstellen(mit lvl eq) und vllt auch jemanden zu werben(Kontakforum) ...

Edit: ihr solltet euch nicht über so sinnlose sachen streiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vor allem nicht so vorurteilsbehaftet Black Devil 2007 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (1. Mai 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> du solltest mal lesen lernen und nicht nur leute beleidigen. er hat gefragt wie schnell MAN lvln kann und nicht wie schnell ER sein wird.



Ok, dann sag uns jetzt wer "Man" ist, wie schnell er levelt und welche Klasse "man" spielt. Abgesehn davon hat der TE deutlich gemacht dass er persönlich möglichst schnell leveln will.
Ich warte höchst gespannt auf die Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evolution154 (1. Mai 2010)

hoschy schrieb:


> es ist möglich,1-80 mit allen bonusen inerhalb von 6-7 tagen ohne trödeln und berufe



Plural von Bonus ist Boni 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich hab mit der Werbeaktion (also 3fache Erfahrung) in 10 Tagen lvl 60 geschafft (2Tage reine Spielzeit)


----------



## Imperious (1. Mai 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> du solltest mal lesen lernen und nicht nur leute beleidigen. er hat gefragt wie schnell MAN lvln kann und nicht wie schnell ER sein wird.
> 
> BTT: wenn du möglichst schnell lvln willst solltest du entweder als tank durch den dungeonbrowser oder ansonsten mit quests lvln. dann sollte es in 1-2 wochen klappen



Jetzt hast dus Tikume aber gegeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also das ist ganz unterschiedlich, kommt ganz drauf an ob du WeF machst und alle EXP-Gegenstände hast...aber ich denke mit allen drum und dran, geht das ganz gut in 9-11 Tagen.


----------



## Dropz (1. Mai 2010)

Es reicht zur not auch 70 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das mit WeF kenne ich schon von einem bekannten da king das bis 60 auch ruck zuck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habt ihr diese art "speedleveln" auch schon mal gemacht?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (1. Mai 2010)

Wenn du es rein auf Geschwindigkeit anlegst empfehle ich dir einen Account zu werben, diesen für 5 oder 10€ auf eine Vollversion zu erweitern und mit Stufe 60 auf deinen Hauptaccounts zu transferieren. So bist du in ca. 12h Playtime schonmal auf Stufe 60. Das ist erfahrungsgemäß die schlimmste Zeit, da die Quests nicht so perfekt aufeinander abgestimmt sind, wie in den Add Ons.
Bis 60 empfehle ich mit dieser Methode im übrigen stures Grinden. Durch die 3 fache XP lohnen die Laufwege bei den Quests dann nicht mehr.


----------



## huladai (1. Mai 2010)

in drölfkommanixwieweg minuten


----------



## Dropz (1. Mai 2010)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Wenn du es rein auf Geschwindigkeit anlegst empfehle ich dir einen Account zu werben, diesen für 5 oder 10€ auf eine Vollversion zu erweitern und mit Stufe 60 auf deinen Hauptaccounts zu transferieren. So bist du in ca. 12h Playtime schonmal auf Stufe 60. Das ist erfahrungsgemäß die schlimmste Zeit, da die Quests nicht so perfekt aufeinander abgestimmt sind, wie in den Add Ons.
> Bis 60 empfehle ich mit dieser Methode im übrigen stures Grinden. Durch die 3 fache XP lohnen die Laufwege bei den Quests dann nicht mehr.


Also bei dem geworbenen Char auf folgen klicken und nur mobs killen?



huladai schrieb:


> in drölfkommanixwieweg minuten



>.<


----------



## cortez338 (1. Mai 2010)

Also bei 25% mehr ep denke ich so ca 8 Tage wenn du Powerleveling machst ohne Berufe etc.


----------



## Squizzel (1. Mai 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Also bei dem geworbenen Char auf folgen klicken und nur mobs killen?



Genau und beide Accounts im Fenstermodus laufen lassen, damit der angehängte Char nicht ruckelnd hinterherstolpert. Vielleicht kennst du ja auch jemanden der mit dir Zusammenleveln will. Tank + AE Team ist ideal (damit wurden die bei uns 12h erreicht).


----------



## Kiefa (1. Mai 2010)

wenn man das freundwerbe dings verwendet 2 chas auf 60 damit spielt kann man einen anderen cha in ca einer minute auf 60 haben und dann noch nordend durch.
account equip und so als tank schaffst du das dann mit rnd dungeaon sehr schnell wird aber schnell langweilig


----------



## Dropz (1. Mai 2010)

Ich kann ja auch auf das Kontaksuche Forum zurückgreifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit echten Mitspielern macht das mit sicherheit mehr Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Mai 2010)

Man sollte sich auch fragen, was man davon dann hat. Wenn du zB 'ne Klasse hochziehst, die du noch nie auf Max Level gespielt hast, haste dann mit 80 'n volles Spell Book und keine Ahnung, was du mit den ganzen Zaubern machen sollst und keiner will dich dann mitnehmen, weil du als Noob oder eBay Char verschriehen bist ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sikes (1. Mai 2010)

Also ich brauchte mit meinem Schurken 14 Tage (an denen ich spielete, also nicht playtime) inkl. Kräuterkunde und Kürschnerei auf max. und noch fehlende 80g für Nordendfliegen inkl. Epicfliegen.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (1. Mai 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ok, dann sag uns jetzt wer "Man" ist, wie schnell er levelt und welche Klasse "man" spielt. Abgesehn davon hat der TE deutlich gemacht dass er persönlich möglichst schnell leveln will.
> Ich warte höchst gespannt auf die Antwort
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



man ist in der regel der durchschnitt


----------



## T-y-r-a-n-no (1. Mai 2010)

Naja hängt meiner meinung nach von vielen Faktoren ab.

Wenn du schon so mindestens 2-3 Chars auf 80 hast und die Spielwelt sowie gebiete gut kennst viel Zeit hast kann man von Stufe 1-50 so ca. 10-15 lvl am Tag machen.
Von vorteil ist natürlich wenn du eine Tankende oder Heilende Klasse spielst. Da du dadurch natürlich schneller in Innis kommst somit schnell Instanzquests abschließen kannst.
Im niedrigen lvl bereich so von Stufe 15- etwa 30 kannst du als Tank z.B schneller in Instanzen lvn als wie zu Questen. 

Ich selbst spiele momentan da ich wieder ein wenig Zeit habe meinen 7. Charakter auf 80 und brauch in etwa 2-3 Wochen dafür. 
Vorrausgesetzt ist wie gesagt du hast viel Zeit. Natürlich berechne ich in diesen Wochen noch Zeit mit Freunden und andre Dinge mit ein.

Jemand der sich komplett Zeit für das Spiel nimmt weder weggeht bude saubermacht oder ähnliches und 12 Stunden oder mehr nur am Lvn ist der kann
natürlich auch einen char in unter einer Woche hochziehen.

Wie gesagt hängt von vielen Faktoren ab. Angenommen du hast ein wenig Zeit (natürlich Freunde Famly. etc. mit einbeozgen) die Spielewelt wie Qeust gebiete
und ein paar Tricks schon kennst dann kann man bequem einen Char in 2-3 Wochen auf 80 bringen.

Du musst dich dann natürlich auch ranhalten und darfst, wenn es mal dazu kommen sollte das du wo stecken bleibst oder denkst du kommst nicht weiter, 
nicht einfach aufhören sondern musst dich schon durchbeissen.


----------



## painschkes (1. Mai 2010)

_Habe am 12.4 angefangen und bin am 28.4 Level 80 geworden..Werbt einen Freund hatte ich nur ein paar Level..also immer mal zwischendurch (mein "Partner" war nicht wirklich oft da..)


Gelevelt als Heilschamane durch 95% Inztanzen und 5% Quests..(hatte in Nordend erst den "(100?/150?) Quest abgeschlossen - Erfolg..")


/Edit : Okay..waren doch 250Quests *g*
_


----------



## Skyler93 (1. Mai 2010)

ich hab 11 tage gebraucht von 1-60 und von 60-80 warens 3 wochen, aber hatte halt wenig gametime, und hab berufe hochgeskillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


keine werbeaktion^^
jedoch war das net mein erster char, und mitm ele schami gehst nur durch und machst blitzschläge ampfangs brauchst vllt mana aber sobaldde gewitter hast kaum noch


----------



## Manotis (1. Mai 2010)

Wer sich wirklich gut auskennt, alle Boni mitnimmt jede Quest kennt, die idealen Laufwege für die Quests in und auswendig weiß, keine Berufe skillt und so was schon mehrmals gemacht hat kann es wohl in 7 tagen reiner Spielzeit schaffen als "Normalo" wirste 10 bis 12 tage reine Spielzeit rechnen müssen, vorrausgesetzt du gibst ordenltich gas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Sry für den Bandwurmsatz hoffe er bleibt verständlich xD


----------



## Squizzel (1. Mai 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Man sollte sich auch fragen, was man davon dann hat. Wenn du zB 'ne Klasse hochziehst, die du noch nie auf Max Level gespielt hast, haste dann mit 80 'n volles Spell Book und keine Ahnung, was du mit den ganzen Zaubern machen sollst und keiner will dich dann mitnehmen, weil du als Noob oder eBay Char verschriehen bist ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



90% aller Spieler beherrschen ihre Chars auf 80 nicht. Nicht weil sie dumm sind, sondern weil man die meisten Fähigkeiten beim leveln überhaupt nicht braucht.


----------



## IIIFireIII (1. Mai 2010)

Squizzel schrieb:


> 90% aller Spieler beherrschen ihre Chars auf 80 nicht. Nicht weil sie dumm sind, sondern weil man die meisten Fähigkeiten beim leveln überhaupt nicht braucht.



Diese 90% sind auch auf ihrem Weg bis 80 nicht in der Lage, die wenigen Funktionen richtig zu benutzen. 

Das sieht man jeden Tag aufs neue in den low level Instanzen , wenn ein DD vom Schaden nur knapp über dem Heiler liegt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totebone (1. Mai 2010)

Mitm pala ca. 120Stunden


----------



## todesstern (1. Mai 2010)

nun man kann sich darüber streiten .... mit mobtagging und schnellen instanz runns 2-4 tage. RL time 24H spielen ..dazu braucht man dann aber auch die richtigen leute....


----------



## Totebone (1. Mai 2010)

todesstern schrieb:


> nun man kann sich darüber streiten .... mit mobtagging und schnellen instanz runns 2-4 tage. RL time 24H spielen ..dazu braucht man dann aber auch die richtigen leute....



24 stunden sind 3,3 lvl ups pro stunde.... das will ich sehen


----------



## Dropz (1. Mai 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Man sollte sich auch fragen, was man davon dann hat. Wenn du zB 'ne Klasse hochziehst, die du noch nie auf Max Level gespielt hast, haste dann mit 80 'n volles Spell Book und keine Ahnung, was du mit den ganzen Zaubern machen sollst und keiner will dich dann mitnehmen, weil du als Noob oder eBay Char verschriehen bist ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich kenne die Schamanenfertigkeiten bis 70 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hatte zu bc zeiten mal einen als main 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







painschkes schrieb:


> _Habe am 12.4 angefangen und bin am 28.4 Level 80 geworden..Werbt einen Freund hatte ich nur ein paar Level..also immer mal zwischendurch (mein "Partner" war nicht wirklich oft da..)
> 
> 
> Gelevelt als Heilschamane durch 95% Inztanzen und 5% Quests..(hatte in Nordend erst den "(100?/150?) Quest abgeschlossen - Erfolg..")
> ...


Das klingt ja gut da ich mir ja auch einen Schamie machen möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann man als Healer denn auch normal gut questen um die-wenn auch geringen-wartezeiten zu überbrücken?


----------



## Totebone (1. Mai 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Das klingt ja gut da ich mir ja auch einen Schamie machen möchte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn du Dual-Speck hast und dann Ele/Heal machst auf jedenfall
Aber als heal geht das questen zwar nich so schnell aber gut


----------



## Nimbe (1. Mai 2010)

Also es schnelleste wär folgendes:

Wirb einen Freund und level mit ihn zusammen auf 60 wenn ihr den ganzen tag zockt und mit dem dungeon tool ein gutes setup habt gehts ruck zuck (tank/heal hatte ich -> 60 in ca 2-3 tagen! mein freund und ich haben neuen account gekauft und in 30h auf 60 ziehen lassen (questen bringt mehr ep aber wr wahren stinkfaul^^)

ab 60 dann in die accountsachen wechseln und in scherbenwelt questen was das zeug hält! 
Höllenfeuerhalbinsel bis ca 62
dann bis 64 zangermarschen 
dann bisserl wälder von terrokaaaaar (ich persönlich hasse das gebiet)
dann ab 65,5 ca in den Nagrand (oder ins Nagrand?)
dort sollteste ca 67,7 erreichen dann den rest in schergrad oder in inis absitzen (diese ep ziehen sich aus erfahrung ARG lang)
(Meine letzen 2 chars brauchen in der scherbenwelt 3 rl tage insgesammt waren es ca 30 spielstunden oder weniger hab berufe gepusht^^)

ab 68 auf nach Heulender Fjord dort bis 70/71 questen (nach dem 4. char mag ich fjord imemr mehr muss ich zugeben)
dann bis 73/74 Boreanische Tundra
ab 74/75 Drachenöde und danach
entweder Scholozar oder Dundrak in dienen beiden solltest ca 78 erreichen
dann würd ich empfehlen die Söhne Hodir pre machen (gut geld schnelle ep und nützliche Fraktion)
dann icecrwon den rest bis 80 mit dungeon tool musste besodners als tank/heal eh nur mehr selten leveln 

Ganz wichtig!

*Inis wenns geht IMMER mit Quests machen! *(allein bei wirb den freund mit den klosterquest udn klosterruns glaub 5 level oder mehr)
*Besodners in der Scherbenwelt gilt die Faustregel: Quest sammeln alle machen und dann alle abgeben so gehts am schnellsten!*
*Für gruppenquest isses nett wenn man in ner gilde is oder rl kumpels hat die nen Totenkopf schnell* töten ;-)
Wenns geht beruf später nachlernen die halten beim leveln extrem auf och warte da drüen isn erz ach da drübn isn kräuterchen kennt man ja^^
*MEiDE BGS!!* Ich hab damit locker 3 tage verschissen weil die Horde in av nur verloren hat^^ bgs sind leider nimmer lukrativ weil die Horde derbe versagt^^

Einige werden jetz flamen aber: wenn ihr wirklich schnell einen 80er wollt dann sorgt dafür das NIEMAND euch stört keine eltern keien freunde keine Polizei 



Fals es keiner gemerkt hat dieser Guide is von den Levelerfahrungen her an Hordler angepasst aber selbst für allis sollte es ungefähr gleich sein, denn die Questmechanik is ja bei beiden gleich nur minimal verändert in BC und WOTLK

Rechtsschreibfehler sind da aber sollten den sinn des textes doch nicht sehr stören hoffe ich^^


*Edit dank Totebone:

*


> ab 58 ist scherbenwelt.... kannst auch vorher schon die 20% sachen nehmen die wirken auch vorher (zu den 300% dazu)
> 58-61 Hellfire
> 61-64 Zangarmarshs
> durch inis nebenbei auf 65
> ...


*
*


----------



## Totebone (1. Mai 2010)

Nimbe schrieb:


> ab 60 dann in die accountsachen wechseln und in scherbenwelt questen was das zeug hält!
> Höllenfeuerhalbinsel bis ca 62
> dann bis 64 zangermarschen
> dann bisserl wälder von terrokaaaaar (ich persönlich hasse das gebiet)
> ...



ab 58 ist scherbenwelt.... kannst auch vorher schon die 20% sachen nehmen die wirken auch vorher (zu den 300% dazu)
58-61 Hellfire
61-64 Zangarmarshs 
durch inis nebenbei auf 65
65-68 Nagrand
dann Nordend


----------



## Kehrin (1. Mai 2010)

Wenn du Werbe einen Freund machst und alle Account Sachen + viel Gold für Fliegen und schnelles Fliegen gut in 1-2 Wochen zu schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PumPam (1. Mai 2010)

huladai schrieb:


> in drölfkommanixwieweg minuten


Treffender gehts nicht!(das war keine ironie >.<)


----------



## Nimbe (1. Mai 2010)

SpecialFighter84 schrieb:


> ach ja... unser großkotz Tikume... zu allem und jedem einen rotzdummen spruch auf lager... schreib doch ein buch mit dem titel: ich, mein leben und nicht zu vergessen ich! ich weiß das dieser post den ban meines acc. hier bedeutet aber das ist es mir wert... solche oberschlauen leute mag ich einfach nich...



xd muss sagen /sign 


aber SF84: Eigentlich hat es fast jeder von uns gedacht^^ Ich mein die Community is halt leider so atm udn wird auch net besser werden^^ Ich hoffe ich finde bald ne gescheite gilde mit randoms is das ja net zum aushalten das geflame^^
aber naja tikume hat zwar rumgeflamt aber das tut wohl jeder, und btw warum sollte dein account gebannt werden? bloß weil Tikume mal Mod hier war? Selbst wenn *ER* noch Mod wäre, würde man dich net bannen du hast nämlich dein Recht darauf die Meinugn zu sagen, zwar is der ausdruck großkotz Tikume nicht gerade fein, aber es stimmt tatsächlich, dass sie zu fast jeden thread ne unangemessene Antwort hat. man könnte meinen Blubb hat ihren account gehackt xD^^
Einfach Ignorieren *ER* hört dann damit auf solche leute wollen aufmerksamkeit^^

So btt:

An den Poster Totebone:

Stimmt mit 58 is ja schon Scherbenwelt!
Aber ich ging durch das Werb einen Freund mit 58 IMMER Strahtholme! Ich mein find einen der dich zieht pala geht gut (man kann sie ja mit dem mount locken^^) weil in strah gibt es erstens massig Mobs und 2. massig ep durch quests! 
Also ich ging immer erst ab 60 in scherbenwelt aber du hast natürlich recht mit der 58er regel! Werds gleich adden! THX


----------



## BinaufBlaue (1. Mai 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Hallo liebe WoW Spieler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Für was? In dem Spiel läuft dir nichts davon. Ob du nun 5 Tage oder 2 Monate brauchst es ist egal.


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (1. Mai 2010)

@ nimbe: es wär nich meine erste ermahnung^^ daher denke ich das er ganz fix ihre alten kontakte aufleben lässt und ich gesperrt werde^^


----------



## jls13 (1. Mai 2010)

Ja, da hast du Recht, aber wenn er im Sommer spielt und er bis Cataclysm 80 sein will, dann muss er sich wenigstens ein bisschen ranhalten. Jedenfalls vermutlich.


----------



## Grushdak (1. Mai 2010)

Diese Thema ist nicht neu.

->* Wie schnell levelt Ihr?*

Naja, solche Topics sind bei Dir ja auch nix Neues. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totebone (1. Mai 2010)

Nimbe schrieb:


> An den Poster Totebone:
> 
> Stimmt mit 58 is ja schon Scherbenwelt!
> Aber ich ging durch das Werb einen Freund mit 58 IMMER Strahtholme! Ich mein find einen der dich zieht pala geht gut (man kann sie ja mit dem mount locken^^) weil in strah gibt es erstens massig Mobs und 2. massig ep durch quests!
> Also ich ging immer erst ab 60 in scherbenwelt aber du hast natürlich recht mit der 58er regel! Werds gleich adden! THX



Ja okay wenn man das so macht stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich mach Strath immer von 50-58 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimbe (1. Mai 2010)

Naja vor September wird Cata nimmer kommend enk is die beta is noch net gestartet die dauert je nachdem wie verbuggt sie is schon 3 monate ca also von dem her sollte es kein Problem sein 

Ach ich hab nen alten guide gefunden:
Falls du ohne accountsachen und ohne werbt einen Freund levelst kann ich dir den guide anbieten: Zornspitze`s Guide ist immer noch ne nette Richtlinie


----------



## Dropz (1. Mai 2010)

Nimbe schrieb:


> Also es schnelleste wär folgendes:
> 
> Wirb einen Freund und level mit ihn zusammen auf 60 wenn ihr den ganzen tag zockt und mit dem dungeon tool ein gutes setup habt gehts ruck zuck (tank/heal hatte ich -> 60 in ca 2-3 tagen! mein freund und ich haben neuen account gekauft und in 30h auf 60 ziehen lassen (questen bringt mehr ep aber wr wahren stinkfaul^^)
> 
> ...



cool danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ach was solls. (1. Mai 2010)

Also es gibt Leute wie diese Chinatypies .. die lvln nen char auf 80 in paar tagen hoch. Dann gibt es so ne leute mit nem sehr starken quest-lvl defizit wie MICH.

ich hab mit nem schurken von 1 - 70 ein halbes jahr benötigt ! ....
von 70 auf 80 nochmal nen monat .. zum einen weil ich net 24/7 zocke aber zum anderen auch deshalb, weil ich questen einfach abgrundtief hasse .. ich hass den mist so doll .. meine fresse.


----------



## painschkes (1. Mai 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Kann man als Healer denn auch normal gut questen um die-wenn auch geringen-wartezeiten zu überbrücken?



_So mache ich das jetzt grad zum Geld farmen - also zwichen den (sehr geringen Wartezeiten) - Questen..

Hab aber auch immer mal ein Questchen zwichendurch gemacht..auch Elitequests sind kein Problem (Erdschild vorrausgesetzt *g*)

War (auch dank des Dungeonbrowsers) der Char den ich am schnellsten/einfachsten gelevelt habe..





Wäre auch bereit nochmal zu leveln..nur sollte sich mein Levelpartner dann einen neuen Account zulegen *g*_


----------



## Feindflieger (1. Mai 2010)

Da ich schon nen Monat mit nem komplizierten Bruch hier rumsitze u net besseres zu tun habe, level ich schon den zweiten char v. 1-80 in zwei wochen.


----------



## Thufeist (1. Mai 2010)

Man kann über Items 25% EP Bonus bekommen, nicht nur 20%.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (1. Mai 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _So mache ich das jetzt grad zum Geld farmen - also zwichen den (sehr geringen Wartezeiten) - Questen..
> 
> Hab aber auch immer mal ein Questchen zwichendurch gemacht..auch Elitequests sind kein Problem (Erdschild vorrausgesetzt *g*)
> 
> ...



XD das mit dem Account klingt einleuchtend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wobei ich eig garnicht sooo an meinem Acc hänge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur das Problem ist dann halt das mir zB Gold fehlt XD


----------



## Totebone (1. Mai 2010)

Thufeist schrieb:


> Man kann über Items 25% EP Bonus bekommen, nicht nur 20%..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Joa aber nich jeder is ein toller Angler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Daher sag ich lieber immer 20% weil eh fast keiner den Ring hat


----------



## painschkes (1. Mai 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> XD das mit dem Account klingt einleuchtend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



_Naja..das könnte ich besorgen (sofern wir auf dem von mir ausgewählten Server / Rasse anfangen) :-)_


----------



## Dropz (1. Mai 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Naja..das könnte ich besorgen (sofern wir auf dem von mir ausgewählten Server / Rasse anfangen) :-)_



Welcher Server und welche Rasse denn?^^


----------



## painschkes (1. Mai 2010)

_PM kommt.. :-)_


----------



## Dropz (1. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kay


----------



## Wiikend (1. Mai 2010)

hmm ich bin eher für die multiboxing aktion ;D acc werben multiboxxen und so daher grinden xD
Ne mal ernsthaft geh in den ferien raus lvn kannst du im winter

Ps:der "Echte" link zum schnellen lvn ist hier *hust*:www.Nobrain.dk hehe...xD


----------



## Dropz (1. Mai 2010)

auf diese seite falle ich nur 1 mal rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danach ist mir das für immer ins gehirn eingebrannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Al_xander (1. Mai 2010)

Naja bei Recruit a Friend + Schulter Erbstück + Brust Erbstück + Schreckenspiratenring + Ausgeruht (200% statt 100%) sinds 25% die du weniger EP farmen musst also sinds ca. nur 60lvl die du machst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Leviathan666 (1. Mai 2010)

Werbt einen Freund + 20% Erbstücke... schätze mal ne Woche.
Fragt mich jetzt nicht wie man an die Erbstücke kommt wenn man sich nen neuen Account für WEF macht, dann flippe ich aus. xD


----------



## Dropz (1. Mai 2010)

Schreckenspiratenring 
Woher bekommt man den?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (1. Mai 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Schreckenspiratenring
> Woher bekommt man den?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



vom Angelwettbewerb der Kal'uak. der startet mittwochs um 20uhr und du musst in Fischschwärmen einen hai fangen..der erste auf dem server der den hai nach dalaran zum brunnen bringt bekommt so nen ring


----------



## Dropz (1. Mai 2010)

und der bringt nochmal extra lvl Bonus?


----------



## Al_xander (1. Mai 2010)

Jo +5% EP p Mob / Q


----------



## Dropz (1. Mai 2010)

interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das wusste ich noch garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Al_xander (1. Mai 2010)

Dafür weißte es jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varnir (1. Mai 2010)

rekort für schnellstes 1-80 lvln is in 27 stunden am stück


----------



## Grushdak (1. Mai 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> vom Angelwettbewerb der Kal'uak. der startet mittwochs um 20uhr


Ähm ... der Angelwettbewerb der Kalu'ak wurde auf Samstag verlegt und beginnt 14 Uhr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Tierherscher (1. Mai 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> vom Angelwettbewerb der Kal'uak. der startet *mittwochs um 20uhr* und du musst in Fischschwärmen einen hai fangen..der erste auf dem server der den hai nach dalaran zum brunnen bringt bekommt so nen ring




Sry aber falsch...der startet Samstags um 14:00 Uhr




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  	Musst ab Samstag 14:00 Uhr dort angeln wo es Pygmähenschiffshalter gibt, also in den Fischschwärmen Nordends (am besten ein einsameres Gebiet aufsuchen). Dann so lange in den Schwärmen angeln, bis du einen Schwarzspitzenhai angelst. Dann nach Dalaran teleportieren und zum dicken Kaluak vor dem Brunnen laufen. Dann Quest abgeben und den Ring wählen. Viel Glück (Ich hatte den Hai beim 2ten Mal und war 1ster).


----------



## Geostikma (1. Mai 2010)

ja also ich kann nur schreiben wie schnell ich es mit meinen warri geschafft habe
er hatte ebenfals levler eq an und hatt aber berufe mit gemacht (bergbau und kk)
also als tank immer dungenfinder anmelden und schaun das man wenn möglich ini qs dabei hatt
und die zeit wo ich nicht in ini´s war habe ich q reihen erledigt wo ich mehr ini quests bekomme
da hab ich ca 75 std reine spielzeit gebraucht um 80 zu werden 
aber das geht nur wenn man qs auswendig geht gute ini gruppen hatt und seine klasse spielen kann


----------



## Rabaz (1. Mai 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> ....,wie schnell man wohl von 1-80 leveln kann...
> ....




Sorry wer so vernagelt ist so eine Frage zu stellen wird wohl ein Jahr brauchen. Wer ist den "man" ? Geht er arbeiten, hat er ne Familie (die nicht auf ignore ist), isst er, schläft er, spielt er womöglich auch mal ne Stunde NICHT wow obwohl er Zeit hat ?

Wie schnell kann mal wohl momentan seinen Garten umgraben, wie schnell kann man momentan 5 Kg Gewicht abnehmen, welche Socken ziehe ich wohl morgen an ? Gehört man zu den gogo-Spinnern in Inzen ?

Ach nein sorry ich will mich nicht um eine Antwort drücken: also "man" braucht momentan ziemlich exakt so zwischen 2 Wochen und 5 Monaten. Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter.


----------



## Metzelkoch (2. Mai 2010)

Also ich vor kurzem ... 

Mit Werbe einen freund in 14 Stunden auf 60. Bis lvl 8 questen dann flammenschlund ziehen usw.

Dann NUR Innis gemacht als Tank. Questen geht aufe jeden fall ein bisschen schneller zu levleln. 

War dann in 4 Tagen und so ca. 10 Stunden played auf lvl 80.

Mfg


----------



## Eddishar (2. Mai 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> man ist in der regel der durchschnitt



Und den Durchschnitt kennen wir hier zum Glück nicht. Und ebenfalls "zum Glück" sind hier die meisten Leute nicht der Durchschnitt, sondern interessierte bis sehr interessierte Spieler, die immer anders und meistens effizienter spielen, als der "Durchschnitt".

Die ganze Frage ist Unsinn ... die Antwort liegt wohl bei >80 Stunden für den beliebigen Foren-User hier. Ausgehend davon, dass er durchschnittlich etwa eine Stunde pro Level brauchen sollte. Anfangs geht es deutlich schneller, später schleppender ... meistens viel langsamer.


----------



## Zodttd (2. Mai 2010)

Inzwischen braucht man ungefähr halb so lange von 1-80, wie man Anfangs von 1-60 gebraucht hat..


----------



## Firun (2. Mai 2010)

guten morgen, bleibt bitte freundlich und sachlich beim thema , danke.


----------



## Avek (2. Mai 2010)

Also als ich mit nen Freund geworben hab, waren wir mit ziehen innerhalb von 16 Spielstunden 60.

60-68:

11x BW
8x BK
7x Sethek
5x Schlabby

(ziehen lassen)

und wir waren 68

68-80:

Wenn du jeden tag mehr als 10 Stunden spielst schaffst du es bestimmt in 3 Tagen.


----------



## Maddel (2. Mai 2010)

Black schrieb:


> Naja, jeder normale Spieler würde eh einige Wochen bis Monate für 80 brauchen, die krassen Freaks ohne Freunde und andere sozialen Tätigkeiten brauchen gerade mal 1 bis 2 Wochen. Echt krank.


du hast den plan. man kann innerhalb von 2 wochen von lvl 1-80 leveln auch wenn man soziale kontakt hat und auch freunde. das ganze kannst du sogar schaffen, wenn du sogar noch in deinen abi prüfungen steckst und nen NC von 2,8 erreichst. Vielleicht sollte man hin und wieder darüber nachdenken bevor man irgendetwas schreibt.BTT: Wie gesagt, du kannst das innerhalb von 2 wochen schaffen, wenn du dir die Erbstücke (+20% mehr Exp) holst und genug zeit investieren willst. außerdem sind dungeons via dungeonfinder und bg's auch noch eine nette alternative gegen das sturre questen.so long...


----------



## DANYDEDR (2. Mai 2010)

Mim Pala hab ich 5 Tage und ein paar zerquetschte gebraucht, also reine Spielzeit.
bis 17 oder 18 gelevelt, bis 58 getankt, dann bc durchziehn mit questen, geht sauschnell, zwischendurch bissl ini, aber nur noch als dd (angemeldet und rein, wenns soweit war), und dann nordend ebenfalls durchgezogen mit quests. Dann angefangen Tank-Equip zu sammeln, wo ich im Übrigen den Equip-Guide sehr hilfreich fande.


----------



## Ben123 (2. Mai 2010)

Ich glaub ich bin der erste mir ner richtigen antwort.
Athenelól hat die rekorde für spielzeit gebrochen,
1-60 = 12 stunden
60-70= 9 stunden
70-80 = 24 stunden


Bittää äsehr kommt aber immernoch auf den support an den du kriegst.


----------



## Totebone (2. Mai 2010)

Maddel schrieb:


> du hast den plan. man kann innerhalb von 2 wochen von lvl 1-80 leveln auch wenn man soziale kontakt hat und auch freunde. das ganze kannst du sogar schaffen, wenn du sogar noch in deinen abi prüfungen steckst und nen NC von 2,8 erreichst. Vielleicht sollte man hin und wieder darüber nachdenken bevor man irgendetwas schreibt.BTT: Wie gesagt, du kannst das innerhalb von 2 wochen schaffen, wenn du dir die Erbstücke (+20% mehr Exp) holst und genug zeit investieren willst. außerdem sind dungeons via dungeonfinder und bg's auch noch eine nette alternative gegen das sturre questen.so long...



NC von 2,8 kannst du in den Müll schmeißen heut zu tage


----------



## Firun (2. Mai 2010)

Geht es hier in dem Thema um den User Tikume...ich glaube nicht oder habe ich was verpasst ?

Diskutiert bitte über das Thema um das es hier auch gehen soll (  Wie schnell kann man momentan von 1-80 leveln?) sonst werde ich hier zumachen müssen.


----------



## MiST3rFLOppY (2. Mai 2010)

Habe momentan 7 Tage /played mit meinem Druiden Twink auf Level 77 . Habe allerdings keine Erbstücke oder WeF Boni , außerdem ging noch etwas Zeit für sonstige Dinge drauf . Also wenn du dich strickt ans Questen hälst und Erbstücke ausgerüstet hast , dürftest du in 7 Tagen /played auf 80 sein .


----------



## Zodiakus (11. Juli 2010)

Hey Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich wollt mal fragen ob ihr wisst wie man am schnellsten Leveln kann tipps tricks oder VIdeos währen echt hilfreich ;D 

mfg Zodi


----------



## Dark_Lady (11. Juli 2010)

Quest's machen - ganz einfach...  Nebenbei dann evtl noch das Dungeontool nutzen...


----------



## Nexus.X (11. Juli 2010)

Spaß haben ist immernoch die beste Motivation und Antrieb.


----------



## Lacios (11. Juli 2010)

Questen,Dungeons und es gibt erbstücke die die ep um 10 prozent erhöhen.
Auch gibt es Guides wie da jetzt mit cata aussieht weis ich allerdings nicht.
nur noch ein persönlicher tipp lass die Addons aus dem Spiel, sie zerstören das Spielgefühl und stellen eine Sicherheitslücke dar(hacker)


----------



## Alfis (11. Juli 2010)

Wenn du einen Tank oder Heiler spielst, kannst du Level 16 oder ab wann auch immer man den Dungeonfinder benutzen kann, quasi non stop in Instanzen leveln. 

Hab meinen Palatank im Grunde fast ohne Quests auf 80 gebracht. Bei DDs geht das nicht so ohne weiteres, weil man viel, viel länger auf eine Instanz warten muss.

Nachteil ist, dass man sich die Flugpunkte alle nervig hinterher holen muss und Sammelberufe auf der Strecke bleiben. Das kennt aber jeder, der Mal einen Todesritter angefangen hat. Ist dann halt nerviges stundenlanges sammeln in Low Level gebieten.

Schulter und Brust gibts als Erbstück mit je 10% zusätzlicher XP für 40 Marken.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (11. Juli 2010)

Questen. Zu Dungeons würd ich völlig abraten, was dich dort nur erwartet sind sehr lange Runs und Flames.


----------



## Noxiel (11. Juli 2010)

Threads zusammengefügt


----------



## Allexiella (11. Juli 2010)

Da haben wir sie wieder, die typische WOW-Mentalität: schnell, schnell, schnell.

Keiner nimmt sich mehr Zeit zum SPIELEN. Schade, schönes Spiel, aber so macht man es sich selbst kaputt.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (11. Juli 2010)

Ben123 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich bin der erste mir ner richtigen antwort.
> Athenelól hat die rekorde für spielzeit gebrochen,
> 1-60 = 12 stunden
> 60-70= 9 stunden
> ...


Du weist aber dass 70-80 mehrere tausend gold gekostet hat? (bufffoods flässchen repkosten repbot usw)
Und dass er 4Sehr gut equipte Helfer hatte (BT und SWP equippt)
Es geht hier eher um: Wieschnell kann man ohne mehrere Tausend Gold background/gutequippte Helfer lvl.

Wer mehr darüber erfahren will: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibSWooWOiO0


----------



## lordxanatos (11. Juli 2010)

wollt jetzt auch ma meine erfahrungen loswerden:
1-8 mit raf durch grinden ziehen lassen, ist eig der "aufwändigste" teil von 1-60 da man dauernd so weit laufen muss bis man die mobs sieht und so
ab lvl 8 durch inis ziehen lassen
habs nur auf hordenseite gemacht, daher lvl 8 rf, hdw kannste eig auslassen dann ab 15 bsf, 20 kathe+wk(wk eventuell erst ab 25?)
ab lvl 35 gehts entweder zf, oder, wenn du keine geeignete ziehklasse zur hand hast bis 40 kathe+wk und dann halt zf, habs mit nem deffwarri gemacht, ging zwar net so schnell wien deffpala aber trotzdem ging zf damit recht fix
ab 50 strath, scholo hab ich keinen key für und war noch nie drin, ka obs schneller ist
ich habe nur die untoten am haupfeingang-kathedrale gemacht habe, es gibt nichts nervigeres als die spinnen zum baron hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann ab lvl 55 bw
alle oben genannten levelgrenzen für die dungeons sind getestet, so wissen viele z.B. nicht dass man bw ab 55 gehen kann und fangen da erst ab 58 an wenn sie sich ziehen lassen^^ natürlich geben die mobs da knapp 3x soviel xp wie die in strath und besonders "leer" ist die ini ja auch nicht
mit raf bin ich innerhalb von 12 stunden von 8-60 gekommen, die ersten 8 level hab ich mit den beiden chars in weiteren 2 stunden gegrindet ohne mich ziehen zu lassen, semiafk und so, hat halt etwas gedauert
ab dem zeitpunkt an gings jetzt nicht so flott aber 60-70 schaffste locker in 24 stunden unausgeruht, 70-80 geht auchr echt fix mit nem geeigneten pvp wochenende
hatte vor 2 wochen glück und mehrfach hintereinander ne gute ws grp, 3 stunden/level OHNE dass mein rested bonus verloren ging, entsprechend hab ich als die allys dann mal so langsam wach wurden durch inis gelevelt
auch da hab ich mich mim zweiten acc und dem deffwarri gezogen, instant inv und nen 3k dps tank(hat leider nur crap eq, gs 5k ca) haben das ganze natürlich beschleunigt
also alles in allem schafft man es in einer guten woche, 8 stunden schlaf raf, zur not nen zweiten acc/freund der einen zieht dann geht das

edit, grad ma nachgeschaut, mein dudu hat nahezu auf die minute genau 4 tage spielzeit, wobei ich sagen muss dass die tatsächliche levelzeit bei nem knappen monat lag, entsprechend war er von 70-78 voll ausgeruht die ganze zeit über, da ich gleichzeitig 4 chars hochgebracht hatte, nicht alle auf 80 aber zumindest auf 65 für berufe^^


----------



## Chmas (11. Juli 2010)

Also ich weiß nicht wozu ihr so lange braucht oO 

Also played für 80 mit Berufen dauert bei mir nicht länger als etwas mehr als 3 Tage played und dann hat er Beruf mit 450 skill.
Also 1-60 ist ja in ca. 1 tag schaffbar
60-70 dauert ca. etwas mehr als 1/2 Tag und dann hat man noch ein ruhigen Tag für 70-80 wenn man nicht gerade mehr als 3 Stunden pro Wotlk gebiet brauch hat man da nach 16-20 stunden auch 80.

Man darf halt nicht dumm rum stehen. Questtexte lesen brauch man nicht wird ja angezeigt was man wo killen/sammeln/aktivieren muss. (Immer höchstmöglichstes Mount skill mit 60 gleich 160% flug mit 70 280%) Wenn man dann sein 2-3 Twink anfängt weiß man auch welche gebiete sich super leveln weil es viele Quests auf einen fleck gibt die irgend wie zusammen hengen. Nur beim Doungentool würde ich aufpassen weil man nie davon ausgehen kann das man die ini in 10-30min beenden kann und sich auf 2h-5h verlängert weil ständig jemand abhaut, afk geht oder einfach nur langsam vorran kommt. Twink items sind pflicht am besten auch den Tuskar Ring 5% mehr exp sind 5% die ihr getrost nicht leveln müsst! Und 30 zm oder Kreuzfahrer oder auch +15 agi auf Waffen usw. ist auch eine deutliche erleichterung nichts ist leichter als mit dem Krieger wenn man die ersten 30-40 level dank kreuzfahrer nie reggen muss und mit Siegesrausch alles fast instant klatscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Detela (11. Juli 2010)

Hi, also ich hab mir vor kurzem nen pala gemacht und hab den ab lvl 16 nur durch dungeon finder gelvlt als tank und naja, hab insgesamt 7tage, 12stunden spielzeit gehabt =) 
Bei nem priester den ich mir gelvlt hab nur durch questen 7tage, 20stunden spielzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Nomos =D

Ps: Hatte mit beiden die exp schultern und brust ^-^


----------



## leonnator (11. Juli 2010)

Ab 55 einmal durch Stratholme ziehen lassen alle Quests machen und nacher 58 sein.


----------



## Marrow (11. Juli 2010)

Also leveln geht richtig schnell wenn man weis wie es geht xD 
Meine Erfahrung: 
Werb ein Freund.... 1Tag dann LvL 60 =)
Dann mit anstrengung 1 Tag BC durch ^^
und zu guter letzt innerhalb 3-4 Tage WotLK =>

und ich habe nicht so umbedingt lange gezockt, hatte nur eine Motivation =D


----------



## IchHabeConnection (11. Juli 2010)

also ich war damals mit "werbt einen freund" in gut 3 tagen lvl 60 . haben zu viert gespielt jeweils ein "paar" war geworben und so gings dann zu 4. durch jede quest , jede ini usw war echt klasse und ging rasend schnell... also wenn du dich anstrengst schaffst du das in gut 10 Tagen (:

an TE übrigens find ich deine bilder klasse da kriegt man immer lust auf urlaub und ein gutes essen xD


----------



## jls13 (11. Juli 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Es reicht zur not auch 70
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, mein WL war innerhalb von ca. 10 Tagen lvl 80. Berufe hab ich später nachgeskillt.


----------



## wowking (11. Juli 2010)

also mein mage is 75 und hat 6 tage played, würd eig sagen dass ich nicht sonderlich beeilt hab, aber berufe und alles halt nicht geskillt und quests kenne ich auch alle auswendig.


----------



## Rellston1 (11. Juli 2010)

Also mal abgesehen von der Klasse, sollte es in 2 Wochen auf 80 kein Problem sein.


----------



## Reollyn (11. Juli 2010)

also zu tbc zeiten habe ich meinen magier dank hilfe meiner gilde und sehr guten kenntnissen in 3 tagen auf 70 gehabt, was dir natürlich viel rl abzieht.(war aber auch mehr als projekt gedacht - und den rekord in einen tag und ein paar stunden auf 70 haben wir nicht geschafft und nochmal werde ich mir sowas nicht mehr antun, horror 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ich kann dir nur empfehlen, auch wenn du sagtest so schnell wie möglich : mach das was dir gerade gefällt.geh in instanzen, spiel pvp, geh questen, geh berufe skillen o.Ä.sehr empfehlenswert ist es auch schon relativ sobald es verfügbar ist dualspec zu lernen (dann kannst du als restro und enhancer schami leveln)

mfg

achso und naja bis 80 wirds ja kein problem mehr sein! das geht heut zu tage so schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodiakus (11. Juli 2010)

Es wäre halt mal hilfreich zu sagen wie ihr das gemacht hab und was wef und so heit weil wenn jeder sagt wie lang er gebraucht hatt hilft ihm das auch nicht viel ..


----------



## Piggy D. (11. Juli 2010)

mitm druiden hab ich 3d 22h 5m  (ohne lvlzeugs/pvp etc)
mitm pala 3d 3h 31m (mit lvlzeugs)
schami ist auch so in dem dreh, pro char ca 1woche bis ich mit icc konnte bzw gezogen wurde
hast also in den ferien, wenn du dich beeilst, genug zeit dir ne armee zu zuechten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wabo (11. Juli 2010)

Solltest du dir Zeit nehmen, und sämtliche Quests kennen, ist es auf jedenfall drin level 80 in 5 Tagen zu erreichen.

WEF Bonus mit 3-facher Erfahrung 1-60 an einem Tag (ca 15 Stunden)

Accountgebundene Schultern, Brust und Ring* = 25% mehr Erfahrung durch das töten von Monster.

level 60-70 an einem Tag (ebenfalls ca 15 Stunden ) Flugmount sollte vorhanden sein

level 70-80 (mit epischem fliegen) sollte in 3 Tagen (jeden tag ca 15 Stunden) schaffbar sein




Zeitaufwand gesamt ~ 75 Stunden Spielzeit.




*Ring kann beim Angelwettbewerb bei den Kalu'ak gewonnen werden.


----------



## Kankru (11. Juli 2010)

Also beim letzten Twink hatte ich 5 Tage und n bissl was, kommt meiner Meinung nach auf die Klasse an, und aus das, was man tut.
Ich hab da meinen Weg, bestimmte Q auslassen, teilw. Dungeons gehen, am besten man hat ne Tankklasse und tankt viel, dann gehts ratz fatz!

@ Wabo, mit Quests kennen das stimmt, aber hat nix mit "Zeit nehmen" zu tun, schließlich ist man schneller^^


----------



## Kamaji (11. Juli 2010)

Ich hab ohne irgendwelche EXP-Buffs oder Acc-Items, ca eine Woche gebraucht(rl-Zeit). Ice Mage machts möglich.


----------



## Toxxical (11. Juli 2010)

Ich denk mal von 1-60 1 Woche, von 60-68 3 Tage und von 68 bis 80 8 Tage.
Wenn man normal durchspielt sollte man eigentlich alles in 18 Tagen schaffen, wenn man sich Schlaf gönnt und im rl dinge erledigt.
Ohne Schlaf und rl würde ich auch 7-8 Tage tippen.


----------



## kylezcouzin (11. Juli 2010)

Weiß zwar ned wie lang  du brauchen wirst kann dir aber nur den Dungeonbrowser ans Herz legen und das lvl-Equip.

Mitm Dungeonbrowser passierts zwar oft das man länger wartet aber meistens macht man eh mit derselben Gruppe die Instanz mehrmals durch also wirst du  da recht schnell vorankommen


----------



## lord just (11. Juli 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Seid ihr alle verrückt? Habt ihr denn in 6-7 Tagen nen Char auf lvl 80 gehabt? Bezweifle ich sehr stark ...
> 
> @TE: Würde ich mir jetzt noch nen char lvl, ich denke mal, dass ich in 3 wochen 80 wäre


naja 3-4 tage played ist normal. die frage ist dann nur noch in wie lange man am tag spielt. wenn wir mal von 3 tagen ausgehen dann sind das 72h ingame und bei einer täglichen spielzeit von sagen wir mal 8h wären das dann 9 tage. wenn man jetzt aber weniger spielt, weil man z.b. arbeitet und dann vielleicht im schnitt nur 2h pro tag spielen kann sind es schon 36 tag usw.


----------



## wowoo (12. Juli 2010)

evolution154 schrieb:


> Plural von Bonus ist Boni
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bonusse stimmt auch..

Mein schnellester 80er Char in 2 wochen, aber ohne "werbt einen Freund", geht sicher auch schneller wenn man Tag und Nacht zockt..


----------



## Anburak-G (12. Juli 2010)

@TE

Werbt einen Freund Bonus * die Accountgebundenen Sachen, da könntest ziemlich fix leveln....

Aber die Vorausetzungen dafür sind wohl etwas hochgegriffen...

Also am besten Levelguide für die gewünschte Klasse suchen ;-)


----------



## Izara (12. Juli 2010)

hm.. es gibt n Spieler, der levelt einen Char in 4 Tagen auf 80 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Jäger ist in 4,5 Tagen bei ca 8 h am Tag auf 70 gekommen (mit Accountgebundenen Sachen) und dann hatte der laaaaange Zeit EP-Sperre zwecks BC-Raids. Meinen DK hatte ich damals in ca 2 Wochen von 70 auf 80 gebracht, wobei ich dazusagen muss, dass ich mit ihm nur dann gelevelt hab, wenn sein EP-Balken hellblau war. Solange er nicht mindestens ein Level hellblau (also erholt) war, hab ich den nicht angerührt ^^ bin ne faule Sau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke, alles in allem, wenn man ca 8-10 Stunden am Tag zockt (müsste in den Ferien ja machbar sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), solltest du deinen lvl 80 Char in ca einer Woche haben ^^ Blau equippt dann aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Izara (12. Juli 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Seid ihr alle verrückt? Habt ihr denn in 6-7 Tagen nen Char auf lvl 80 gehabt? Bezweifle ich sehr stark ...
> 
> @TE: Würde ich mir jetzt noch nen char lvl, ich denke mal, dass ich in 3 wochen 80 wäre



nö, wir haben nur viel Zeit und er ja demnächst auch ^^ 

An ganz üblen Tagen zock ich bis zu 16 h 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 natürlich nicht durchgehend, da ich rauche, Kaffee trinke, zwischendurch noch esse und mir Simpsons oder sonstwas anschau, aber WoW läuft.. ^^ (Nein, ich bin nicht arbeitslos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Da kommt man locker von 1 auf 80 in wenigen Tagen. Hast dann halt nur blaues Zeug aus Inis und evtl das ein oder andere Epic ausm AH, wenn man das Gold hat, aber 80 bist du dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KInstinct (12. Juli 2010)

Ich als Otto-Normal-User inkl. Raid-Pflege von mein Main und ohne Stess bin in der 5. Woche und komme heute auf Level 70. Klar gibt es Extrem-Suchtige, die es in einer Woche (mächtig übertrieben) auf 80 schaffen, aber ich spiele lieber bemütlich. Zudem gibt es ja Leute mit mehreren Account, die ganz locker neue Chars durch Ini's ziehen. Ich muss das nicht haben. Ich will nicht nur gezogen werden. Ich bin stolz auf meine Chars wenn diese 80 erreichen, ohne Hilfe!


----------



## Darkblood-666 (12. Juli 2010)

Black schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest DU erstmal lesen lernen? Er schreibt das ER in den Sommerferien möglichst SCHNELL einen CHARAKTER hochleveln will. Also bitte...
> 
> Zum TE: Benutz die SuFu, das wurde schonmal vor einigen Wochen gefragt... und generell sollte man ein Spiel mit Spaß spielen und nicht krampfhaft einen Char so schnell wie möglich hochleveln wollen. Ich glaube Offlinespiele sind das bessere für dich, da kannste dir sogar in nur 2min nen High-Lvl Char ercheaten.
> 
> Naja, jeder normale Spieler würde eh einige Wochen bis Monate für 80 brauchen, die krassen Freaks ohne Freunde und andere sozialen Tätigkeiten brauchen gerade mal 1 bis 2 Wochen. Echt krank.



Jetzt mal ehrlich wieviel Vorurteilsflocken verschlingst du denn so zum Frühstück? Zum einem kann das schnell leveln mit der damit verbundenen Herrausforderung durchaus Spass machen zum anderem kann man wohl kaum darauf schliessen das jemand der nur wenige Tage zum Leveln braucht keine Zeit mehr für Freunde und andere Dinge hat.

Nehen wir an er hätte zwischen 6 und 8 Wochen Ferien, er braucht aber nur eine Woche um einen Char auf 80 zu leveln, bleiben ihm dann nicht noch einige Wochen für andere Dinge? Deine Logik ist fehlerhaft und offensichtlich hast du einen sehr beschränkten Horizont.

@TE: Ich habe kürzlich nach langer Zeit mal wieder einen Twink gelevelt, mit 20%exp. Equip und dem exp. Buff vom Sonnenwendfest habe ich etwa 5 Tage reine Spielzeit gebraucht.


----------



## bakl (12. Juli 2010)

so also ich habe genau dieses in den herbstferien letztes jahr gamacht ... nen pala auf lvl 80 gezogen 1 vorher schon alle Lvl items besorgt + ring vom angelwetbewerb dan 2 acc gemacht nür wow für freundes acc, nen kumpel gefragt ob er auch zeit hätte lvl 80 dk. die ersten 8 lvl kurz allein machen aufwand nur an spielzeit maximal 1 std beide chars auf den selben xp.... dann lässt dich komplet mit beiden chars durch ziehen bei mir hat eine ini später kloster oder sowas 1 mal kathedrale 2 lvl gebracht. Ich hatte eine reine spielzeit als ich in Schat ( lvl 63) stand von 9 std 34 minuten der kumpel hat mich noch bis 68 gezogen durch inis etc ab da habe ich dan erst weiter gemacht als das RND´s inis eingeführt würden ich habe den char also auf tank umgeskillt den server gewechselt weil es dort nicht soviele leute gab und dan immer rnd´s gemacht. ich hatte eine reine onlinespielzeit(nicht die zeit die ich vorm pc gehockthabe) ohne berufe ohne zulooten nur 1 handschwert geskillt kaum quest gemacht, von 17 stunden 39 minuten und 12 sec als es ping gemacht hat. ah btw rechtschreibfehler pack ich gern ins ah


----------



## steven9797 (12. Juli 2010)

Also ich schaff nen 80er in ca. 1-2 Wochen. Und ich hab jetzt 9 Wochen Sommerferien. Das wird das wieder ein paar 80er abgeben.


----------



## Bitialis (12. Juli 2010)

9 Wochen Sommerferien und nix besseres zu tun als Twinken..?! oder überhaupt zu zocken?!


----------



## Volusenus (12. Juli 2010)

steven9797 schrieb:


> Und ich hab jetzt 9 Wochen Sommerferien.



9 Wochen? Wo denn das? So weit ich informiert bin, sind Sommerferien meist nur mehr 6 Wochen lang (ich hatte immerhin noch 7 "damals").


----------



## pastranora (12. Juli 2010)

Volusenus schrieb:


> 9 Wochen? Wo denn das? So weit ich informiert bin, sind Sommerferien meist nur mehr 6 Wochen lang (ich hatte immerhin noch 7 "damals").



das sind alles faule STUDENTEN!!


----------



## bilibishere (12. Juli 2010)

Volusenus schrieb:


> 9 Wochen? Wo denn das? So weit ich informiert bin, sind Sommerferien meist nur mehr 6 Wochen lang (ich hatte immerhin noch 7 "damals").



in Österreich is das so *gg*


----------



## Oddygon (12. Juli 2010)

also ich habe vor 2 monaten einen schurke mit komplettem acc eq und ca. 6 stunden zeitaufwand täglich innerhalb von 3 wochen auf 80 gebracht, nur questen non stop, alle dungeonquest sammeln und dann einmal in die jeweilige ini rein. als heiler oder tank gehts sicher noch schneller und als plattenträger solls angeblich nur durch grinden am schnellsten gehn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidana (12. Juli 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/wow/news/6897/WoW-Von-Level-1-auf-Level-60-in-20-Minuten

Dann noch schnell von 60-80 und tada schaffste in den Ferien mea als nur einen xD (für den Fall das du freunde has die so schnell 60 schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wobei ich keine ahnung hab ob nen DK net auch lvl verschenken kann o_O)


----------



## Oddygon (12. Juli 2010)

bakl schrieb:


> so also ich habe genau dieses in den herbstferien letztes jahr gamacht ... nen pala auf lvl 80 gezogen 1 vorher schon alle Lvl items besorgt + ring vom angelwetbewerb dan 2 acc gemacht nür wow für freundes acc, nen kumpel gefragt ob er auch zeit hätte lvl 80 dk. die ersten 8 lvl kurz allein machen aufwand nur an spielzeit maximal 1 std beide chars auf den selben xp.... dann lässt dich komplet mit beiden chars durch ziehen bei mir hat eine ini später kloster oder sowas 1 mal kathedrale 2 lvl gebracht. Ich hatte eine reine spielzeit als ich in Schat ( lvl 63) stand von 9 std 34 minuten der kumpel hat mich noch bis 68 gezogen durch inis etc ab da habe ich dan erst weiter gemacht als das RND´s inis eingeführt würden ich habe den char also auf tank umgeskillt den server gewechselt weil es dort nicht soviele leute gab und dan immer rnd´s gemacht. ich hatte eine reine onlinespielzeit(nicht die zeit die ich vorm pc gehockthabe) ohne berufe ohne zulooten nur 1 handschwert geskillt kaum quest gemacht, von 17 stunden 39 minuten und 12 sec als es ping gemacht hat. ah btw rechtschreibfehler pack ich gern ins ah



ähmm dir is schon kalr das "rnd inis" bzw. der dungeonbrowser serverübergreifend ist? 20€ weggeworfen!


----------



## Lovac (12. Juli 2010)

evolution154 schrieb:


> Plural von Bonus ist Boni
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



24std spielzeit auf 60 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


okay hab auch paar lvls geschenkt bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lovac (12. Juli 2010)

Oddygon schrieb:


> ähmm dir is schon kalr das "rnd inis" bzw. der dungeonbrowser serverübergreifend ist? 20€ weggeworfen!



Nicht ganz nur Realm pool übergreifend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und manche Pools haben mehr Spieler als andere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sry 4 doppelpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oddygon (12. Juli 2010)

Lovac schrieb:


> Nicht ganz nur Realm pool übergreifend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja mehr als 4 brauchste ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die hat ja wohl jeder pool parat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morquendi (12. Juli 2010)

mein Warri hat 6 Tage 11 Stunden Spielzeit gebraucht 
im Schnitt liegt es bei mir (mit Berufe Farmen) um die 7 Tage Spielzeit


----------

